# Lets see some Pics of North American malls



## skytalk (Dec 16, 2002)

North america must be the mall capital of the world since thats where the concept started. Lets see some american malls

Mall of america - Mineapollis (biggest in the us)


----------



## ailiton (Apr 26, 2003)

Generally, NA malls look outdated compared to those in Asia.


----------



## indistad (Apr 21, 2004)

I don't think a lot of Americans are into malls these days. Is that right? But when I visit the US, I love walking the shopping district of many American cities, especially small towns. Americans towns and cities have nice shopping district, why go to malls?

While in Southeast Asia, its so friggin hot at noon, that you'd thank god for the airconditioned environments of malls....


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

ailiton said:


> Generally, NA malls look outdated compared to those in Asia.


Only because we've had them for longer, all of our malls are older. All of asia's malls are new, because most things like malls, skyscrapers and such are new in asia, atleast most of them are, thats the only reason why


----------



## ailiton (Apr 26, 2003)

PotatoGuy said:


> Only because we've had them for longer, all of our malls are older. All of asia's malls are new, because most things like malls, skyscrapers and such are new in asia, atleast most of them are, thats the only reason why


Not true. Even newer NA malls aren't comparable to Asian malls.

The most modern mall here in Vancouver, ironically, is an Asian mall.


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

US malls in general look way newer (and better) than Canadian malls.


----------



## ailiton (Apr 26, 2003)

rt_0891 said:


> US malls in general look way newer (and better) than Canadian malls.


Nope. Just look at those pictures posted above.


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

^^ That's only Mall of America though (pretty old, somewhere along the lines of West Edmonton Mall).

Mall at Millenia @ Orlando










And the strip @ Las Vegas is practically a string of malls. Caesar's Palace, Venetian, etc. etc.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

US malls look like Vaughn Mills.


----------



## y_nigel (Aug 29, 2005)

You should be showing pics of Big Box malls.
Thats the mall of today in North America


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

Not very typical for a North American shopping centre, but here is the Eaton Centre, Downtown Toronto:


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

Eaton Centre in Toronto.


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

DrJoe said:


> Eaton Centre in Toronto.


The Eaton Centre is THE mall in downtown Toronto however, its not the best in the city. I'd recommend the Scarborough Town Centre or Square One (the biggest) although thats in Mississauga but w/e.

The glass arched roof is modeled after that famous indoor-shopping place in Milan (i forgot the name).


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

Venetian 




























Caesar's Palace


----------



## Baltimoreguy (Jan 29, 2003)

A few of the Malls around Baltimore. 
Towson Town Center









Harborplace and The Gallery is Baltimore's premier waterfront destination. It includes 282,000 square feet in two pavilions and The Gallery, 622-room Renaissance Hotel, and 260,000 square-foot office tower.









* The Mall in Columbia is the centerpiece of the master-planned community of Columbia. It is strategically located to serve the Baltimore-Washington corridor.
* The city of Columbia largely defines the character of Howard County, the seventh most affluent county in the United States (in median household income). Columbia, which comprises 20 percent of the trade area population, but nearly 40 percent of sales, has a demographic profile that is matched by few communities in the United States.

* Total Center Size: 1,335,000 sq.ft.
* Department Stores: Nordstrom, Hecht’s, Lord & Taylor, JCPenney, Sears 










Arundel Mills Mall Hanover, Maryland
DESCRIPTION
Arundel Mills is a 1.5 M sf GLA market-
dominant retail and entertainment
destination featuring 15 anchors and over
200 specialty retailers, as well as a variety
of themed restaurants, casual dining and
cutting-edge entertainment venues.

ANCHORS/DEPARTMENT STORES
Bass Pro Shops Outdoor World, Bed Bath & Beyond,
Books-A-Million, Burlington Coat Factory,
The Children’s Place, F.Y.E. For Your
Entertainment, Jillian’s, Medieval Times
Dinner & Tournament, Muvico Egyptian
24 Theaters, Off Broadway Shoes, OFF 5th
Saks Fifth Avenue Outlet, Old Navy,
T.J. Maxx, H&M, and Modell's Sporting Goods.































Owings Mills Mall








White Marsh Mall 200+ stores 6 Departments Store.


----------



## Jue (Mar 28, 2003)

Houston Galleria:


----------



## odegaard (Jul 27, 2004)

http://www.deadmalls.com/

DIXIE SQUARE MALL

HARVEY, Illinois

this is the entrance to the anchor/main store 









I'm not sure what this is but it sure looks messed up









I guess business must be pretty slow









Is that a picture of a truck on the wall or is there actually a truck positioned like that? Maybe it's best I don't know.


----------



## Baltimoreguy (Jan 29, 2003)

There must be more poeple out there with pics of Malls.


----------



## white (Sep 17, 2005)

Those aerials of the American malls are disgusting. Most malls around here have if not high-medium density apartments around but houses.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Seattle area . . .

Southcenter Mall in Tukwila









Bellevue Square in Bellevue









Northgate Mall in Seattle









Alderwood Mall in Lynnwood









Kitsap Mall in Silverdale









SeaTac Mall in Federal Way









Tacoma Mall in Tacoma


----------

